# Funny pics of Obama



## ScienceRocks

I hope all my friends here at USMB enjoys!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## ScienceRocks




----------



## Tank




----------



## jillian

cute... look at the little racist white trash losers!

now watch matty start another hack thread....


----------



## Si modo

What the hell is this crap?


----------



## Tank

namvet said:


> Michelle Obama's High School Reunion


Check out the white zombie in back


----------



## namvet

Tank said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Michelle Obama's High School Reunion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the white zombie in back
Click to expand...


white mans head on a pole


----------



## ScienceRocks

These supposed to be Obama's funny pics. They supposed to make fun of Obama.


----------



## namvet

since when is anything on this forum sacred???


----------



## Yurt

idiots


----------



## jillian

Matthew said:


> These supposed to be Obama's funny pics. They supposed to make fun of Obama.



lying racist scum..


----------



## namvet

a pal of mine emailed me the pic. he's black and served with me in Nam. so he's a racist idiot ??? hmmm???


----------



## Ropey




----------



## ScienceRocks

What one person thinks is humor, another one may not consider such...O'well, which is life.


----------



## namvet

he's reading every word on here. we set this up to get the standard bigot respones. you don't anymore about race than you do about that "thang" between your legs. gotta guilt complex about what your ancestors did and wanna correct a problem there's no solution for. 

the laff and JOKE'S on you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zO7cO-DMS1Y]Whoopi Goldberg Elisabeth Hasselbeck Fox Debate - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean

Si modo said:


> What the hell is this crap?



Right Wing Conservative America showing their true feelings.


----------



## namvet

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Wing Conservative America showing their true feelings.
Click to expand...


your pardon. Right Wing BLACK Conservative America


----------



## Liability

Matthew's images aren't funny.  They're just racist shit.

Not funny and not clever.


----------



## namvet




----------



## jillian

Matthew said:


> What one person thinks is humor, another one may not consider such...O'well, which is life.



racist white trash isn't funny...


----------



## RadiomanATL




----------



## Tank




----------



## earlycuyler

Liability said:


> Matthew's images aren't funny.  They're just racist shit.
> 
> Not funny and not clever.



At least they are not like the cowards who go right to the edge, but not quite over so they can be appalled when pictures like thees are posted. Sure, some of the pictures are in bad taste but none are any worse then Clinton in a Nazi uniform, or some of the other garbage on the internet, though, a couple were tasteless, none were that bad. I do think the one showing the boobs will get some one in trouble though. You cant take the message board crap to serious.


----------



## Liability

earlycuyler said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew's images aren't funny.  They're just racist shit.
> 
> Not funny and not clever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are not like the cowards who do right to the edge, but not quite over so they can be appalled when pictures like thees are posted. Sure, some of the pictures are in bad taste but none are any worse then Clinton in a Nazi uniform, or some of the other garbage on the internet, though, a couple were tasteless, none were that bad. I do think the one showing the boobs will get some one in trouble though. You cant take the message board crap to serious.
Click to expand...


The Hitler comparisons are beyond ignorant.  But they are not on the same par in terms of venality and stupidity as the racist images of President Obama.  Those attacks on him are not based on political disagreement.  They are based on the fact that the man is black.

Pathetically stupid shit.


----------



## earlycuyler

Liability said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew's images aren't funny.  They're just racist shit.
> 
> Not funny and not clever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are not like the cowards who do right to the edge, but not quite over so they can be appalled when pictures like thees are posted. Sure, some of the pictures are in bad taste but none are any worse then Clinton in a Nazi uniform, or some of the other garbage on the internet, though, a couple were tasteless, none were that bad. I do think the one showing the boobs will get some one in trouble though. You cant take the message board crap to serious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hitler comparisons are beyond ignorant.  But they are not on the same par in terms of venality and stupidity as the racist images of President Obama.  Those attacks on him are not based on political disagreement.  They are based on the fact that the man is black.
> 
> Pathetically stupid shit.
Click to expand...


Sure, but the Hitler comparison is every bit as bad to some as the stereotypical pictures of Obama are. Hell, the man in your avatar was a pioneer in the field of non PC comedy, and was a true loss. And considering who the contributors to the thread are even a fairly new member such as my self knows what there getting into when we click on it. Sure, some are in bad taste, but some are funny as hell. As for them not being based on political disagreement, that is a razor thin line thees days. Lots of hateful shit is said on thees boards daily for no other reason then being a lib or con, gay or straight or what ever. I dont disrespect how you feel about it though, and see your point of view, it just is not mine.


----------



## earlycuyler

Thees are my contributions to the thread. I dont mean them to be racist, and hope they get a snicker or two.


----------



## earlycuyler

One more.


----------



## Liability

earlycuyler said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are not like the cowards who do right to the edge, but not quite over so they can be appalled when pictures like thees are posted. Sure, some of the pictures are in bad taste but none are any worse then Clinton in a Nazi uniform, or some of the other garbage on the internet, though, a couple were tasteless, none were that bad. I do think the one showing the boobs will get some one in trouble though. You cant take the message board crap to serious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler comparisons are beyond ignorant.  But they are not on the same par in terms of venality and stupidity as the racist images of President Obama.  Those attacks on him are not based on political disagreement.  They are based on the fact that the man is black.
> 
> Pathetically stupid shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but the Hitler comparison is every bit as bad to some as the stereotypical pictures of Obama are. Hell, the man in your avatar was a pioneer in the field of non PC comedy, and was a true loss. And considering who the contributors to the thread are even a fairly new member such as my self knows what there getting into when we click on it. Sure, some are in bad taste, but some are funny as hell. As for them not being based on political disagreement, that is a razor thin line thees days. Lots of hateful shit is said on thees boards daily for no other reason then being a lib or con, gay or straight or what ever. I dont disrespect how you feel about it though, and see your point of view, it just is not mine.
Click to expand...


Belushi (God rest his comedic soul) was a drug-addled liberal comedian.  He did engage in non-PC humor for which I remain grateful and amused to this day.  But he never (at least in his body of work) compared an American politician to Hitler.  Nor did he use racist imagery to get a cheap laugh.  Nor would it be fair to accuse him of having been a bigot.

This Board has more than plenty of its share of racists.  And a lib racist is no better than a conservative racist.  A black racist is no less stupid than a white racist or some La Raza hispanic racist.


----------



## ScienceRocks

I didn't post the racist ones that I could of...believe me. Mostly just funny attacks on obama. You people are the same people that would take away my right to speak my mind in a new york second if you had power. You people are the fascist. 

I will admit that some of them are in poor taste, but well that is why I posted them.


----------



## earlycuyler

Ok, one more on the shitter.


----------



## Liability

Matthew said:


> I didn't post the racist ones that I could of...believe me. Mostly just funny attacks on obama. You people are the same people that would take away my right to speak my mind in a new york second if you had power. You people are the fascist.
> 
> I will admit that some of them are in poor taste, but well that is why I posted them.



You are a pontificating gasbag moron.  You have every right to post your vile racist shit.  You even have a right to imagine that those pictures are funny.

But they're not.  And no.  I don't intend to stop you from posting your vile shit.  But I do intend to call shit on you when you wallow in it, you disgusting pig.

And no.  Your racist images are not funny.  They're just racist.  Not the same thing, you scumbag.


----------



## ScienceRocks

earlycuyler said:


> Ok, one more on the shitter.





Good one


----------



## ScienceRocks

Liability said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post the racist ones that I could of...believe me. Mostly just funny attacks on obama. You people are the same people that would take away my right to speak my mind in a new york second if you had power. You people are the fascist.
> 
> I will admit that some of them are in poor taste, but well that is why I posted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a pontificating gasbag moron.  You have every right to post your vile racist shit.  You even have a right to imagine that those pictures are funny.
> 
> But they're not.  And no.  I don't intend to stop you from posting your vile shit.  But I do intend to call shit on you when you wallow in it, you disgusting pig.
> 
> And no.  Your racist images are not funny.  They're just racist.  Not the same thing, you scumbag.
Click to expand...



Don't ever post in a immergation thread about how much you went to deport illegals out of this country. I will call you out. Do NOT ever bitch about europe becoming islamic pakistanie or negroid. I will call you out. DO NOT EVER, EVER bitch to me about your home town or your child's school turning into a third world crap hole in front of your eyes. You're a traitor to the advance first world society as you wish to destroy it as you stand with the globalist left. You can take your fucking treason and blow it out your fucking ass.


----------



## Si modo

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Wing Conservative America showing their true feelings.
Click to expand...

And, as you think I am a right wing conservative, your response to me is beyond moronic.

But, you are Deanie-do and you are just being yourself.


----------



## ScienceRocks

rdean said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is this crap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right Wing Conservative America showing their true feelings.
Click to expand...


Well, Maybe I and many other Americans don't wish to live with the population of a third world country(Let alone one that is here illegally). Maybe, just maybe we would rather not have to deal with the crime rate or the lowering of our living standard that they surely bring to our communities. Ever thought of that, while you pushed your Marxist "equality' up everyone ass.


----------



## earlycuyler

Liability said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler comparisons are beyond ignorant.  But they are not on the same par in terms of venality and stupidity as the racist images of President Obama.  Those attacks on him are not based on political disagreement.  They are based on the fact that the man is black.
> 
> Pathetically stupid shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but the Hitler comparison is every bit as bad to some as the stereotypical pictures of Obama are. Hell, the man in your avatar was a pioneer in the field of non PC comedy, and was a true loss. And considering who the contributors to the thread are even a fairly new member such as my self knows what there getting into when we click on it. Sure, some are in bad taste, but some are funny as hell. As for them not being based on political disagreement, that is a razor thin line thees days. Lots of hateful shit is said on thees boards daily for no other reason then being a lib or con, gay or straight or what ever. I dont disrespect how you feel about it though, and see your point of view, it just is not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belushi (God rest his comedic soul) was a drug-addled liberal comedian.  He did engage in non-PC humor for which I remain grateful and amused to this day.  But he never (at least in his body of work) compared an American politician to Hitler.  Nor did he use racist imagery to get a cheap laugh.  Nor would it be fair to accuse him of having been a bigot.
> 
> This Board has more than plenty of its share of racists.  And a lib racist is no better than a conservative racist.  A black racist is no less stupid than a white racist or some La Raza hispanic racist.
Click to expand...


He was FAR from a bigot as far as you or I are concerned, but I was watching SNL when I was a kid, and he was doing the Samurai divorce skit. My favorite one. But my Ma snapped off the TV and told me not to watch that bigoted asshole stereotyping a culture that different then his. So its a matter of perspective, although I will give you that some of the pictures were bad, but not as bad as some that get posted. Just watch an episode of south park or family guy. You get much the same type of thing.


----------



## namvet

Liability said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler comparisons are beyond ignorant.  But they are not on the same par in terms of venality and stupidity as the racist images of President Obama.  Those attacks on him are not based on political disagreement.  They are based on the fact that the man is black.
> 
> Pathetically stupid shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but the Hitler comparison is every bit as bad to some as the stereotypical pictures of Obama are. Hell, the man in your avatar was a pioneer in the field of non PC comedy, and was a true loss. And considering who the contributors to the thread are even a fairly new member such as my self knows what there getting into when we click on it. Sure, some are in bad taste, but some are funny as hell. As for them not being based on political disagreement, that is a razor thin line thees days. Lots of hateful shit is said on thees boards daily for no other reason then being a lib or con, gay or straight or what ever. I dont disrespect how you feel about it though, and see your point of view, it just is not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belushi (God rest his comedic soul) was a drug-addled liberal comedian.  He did engage in non-PC humor for which I remain grateful and amused to this day.  But he never (at least in his body of work) compared an American politician to Hitler.  Nor did he use racist imagery to get a cheap laugh.  Nor would it be fair to accuse him of having been a bigot.
> 
> This Board has more than plenty of its share of racists.  And a lib racist is no better than a conservative racist.  A black racist is no less stupid than a white racist or some La Raza hispanic racist.
Click to expand...


your custom straight jacket is ready


----------



## Sallow

Hilarious.

And the right wing wonders why anyone would think they are racist.

Heavens to betsy..perish the thought.

This is just good fun.

/sarcasm


----------



## Sallow

Liability said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't post the racist ones that I could of...believe me. Mostly just funny attacks on obama. You people are the same people that would take away my right to speak my mind in a new york second if you had power. You people are the fascist.
> 
> I will admit that some of them are in poor taste, but well that is why I posted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a pontificating gasbag moron.  You have every right to post your vile racist shit.  You even have a right to imagine that those pictures are funny.
> 
> But they're not.  And no.  I don't intend to stop you from posting your vile shit.  But I do intend to call shit on you when you wallow in it, you disgusting pig.
> 
> And no.  Your racist images are not funny.  They're just racist.  Not the same thing, you scumbag.
Click to expand...


 You do have your moments.

Can't rep you right now..but one is a comin'.


----------



## namvet




----------



## earlycuyler

The only reason people are upset is because its Obama, and that's about all. Its sad really. Especially since in one thread, I read a while back when I lurked here some one posted an article about a group of black guys beating up a white guy. The Skin Heads were mentioned, as a group of whites who did the same thing. There was a member who implied this was not the case, yet got pissey when the evidence was posted. Jillian, Sallow, I respect your post here on the issue (if it matters) because as far as I have seen you have consistently called members out on what you perceive as racism. But some of the other appalled by this thread will say some crazy shit about Mexicans, Muslims, and Mormons, or stick up for the cowards who come right to the edge, but in the interest of preserving there rep, they dont come right out and say it. Sure, a racist is not cool, but a coward, or a person who is selectively offended in the interest of getting little stars by there user name is far worse.


----------



## Sallow

earlycuyler said:


> The only reason people are upset is because its Obama, and that's about all. Its sad really.





Oh gosh..


----------



## Si modo

earlycuyler said:


> The only reason people are upset is because its Obama, and that's about all. Its sad really. Especially since in one thread, I read a while back when I lurked here some one posted an article about a group of black guys beating up a white guy. The Skin Heads were mentioned, as a group of whites who did the same thing. There was a member who implied this was not the case, yet got pissey when the evidence was posted. Jillian, Sallow, I respect your post here on the issue (if it matters) because as far as I have seen you have consistently called members out on what you perceive as racism. But some of the other appalled by this thread will say some crazy shit about Mexicans, Muslims, and Mormons, or stick up for the cowards who come right to the edge, but in the interest of preserving there rep, they dont come right out and say it. Sure, a racist is not cool, but a coward, or a person who is selectively offended in the interest of getting little stars by there user name is far worse.


Dude, I think Obama is a bad, Bad, BAD president.

The reason I don't like this is because it's fucking racist.

And, this is not gratuitous labeling of racism for a partisan point; this is REAL racism.


----------



## earlycuyler

Sallow said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason people are upset is because its Obama, and that's about all. Its sad really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh gosh..
Click to expand...


Edited.


----------



## namvet

the gal laffin in the back sent a racist photo of Obozo in an email


----------



## earlycuyler

namvet said:


> the gal laffin in the back sent a racist photo of Obozo in an email



Watch out, the selectively offended will come get you.


----------



## namvet

earlycuyler said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the gal laffin in the back sent a racist photo of Obozo in an email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch out, the selectively offended will come get you.
Click to expand...


ill tell the blacks that sent me this


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVew3rk9eFs]Lil Jon - Real Nigga Roll Call - YouTube[/ame]

the rap culture. where the bad ass word is used extensively. you've seen and heard plenty of it on TV/radio. tell me. how many times is the word used here???


----------



## Ropey

I find it interesting how some people think racism or bigotry is a effect of a wing.

It's an effect of humanity.


----------



## earlycuyler

Ropey said:


> I find it interesting how some people think racism or bigotry is a effect of a wing.
> 
> It's an effect of humanity.



True. I would rep you for what you said, but I have to wait. There is a racism related to wings though. There are only two posters in this thread that I feel were truly offended , by the posters that were posted. Others have no issue with bashing any other race, and even go to great lengths to protect the closet racist on the boards here. I agree, there is very little use in the world for racist, but most who cry racism here are only offended because its there guy getting blasted. I find Clinton in a Nazi uniform offensive. I find Obama in a Nazi uniform offensive, but those get a pass, as do the attacks on Palin, Bush and the rest. Some of the photos posted were in bad taste, one I am shocked that its still up, but the rest are fair game in my opinion, and no worse then what you get on network TV.


----------



## rdean

I don't understand the faux "outrage".  The Republican Party is 90% white and a quarter of those believe Obama is the "anti Christ".  It's not a stretch to suppose 60 or 70% are racists and hate Obama simply because he's black.  After all, Obama hasn't done anything radical.

Unless health care for American is radical.

Killing Bin Laden was radical.

Putting Americans to work is radical.

Building America's infrastructure is radical.

Coming from a political party that shout's "Let him die", applauds executions, is anti gay and anti women's rights and believe science is a "faith", those would certainly seem radical.  I suspect the majority of Americans are finally seeing it is "they" who are "radical".


----------



## Ropey

earlycuyler said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it interesting how some people think racism or bigotry is a effect of a wing.
> 
> It's an effect of humanity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. I would rep you for what you said, but I have to wait. There is a racism related to wings though. There are only two posters in this thread that I feel were truly offended , by the posters that were posted. Others have no issue with bashing any other race, and even go to great lengths to protect the closet racist on the boards here. I agree, there is very little use in the world for racist, but most who cry racism here are only offended because its there guy getting blasted. I find Clinton in a Nazi uniform offensive. I find Obama in a Nazi uniform offensive, but those get a pass, as do the attacks on Palin, Bush and the rest. Some of the photos posted were in bad taste, one I am shocked that its still up, but the rest are fair game in my opinion, and no worse then what you get on network TV.
Click to expand...


I didn't say that wingers don't suffer the effects. Just that they don't gain the effect because they are wingers.

But because they are human.


----------



## Dot Com

namvet said:


> your custom straight jacket is ready



are you of a like-mind of matthew?:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/usarmyretired.html#vmessage46730


> Matthew
> Like me...We're both white nationalist. We are fighting for the future of our race...We have a right to survive. If you think whites should go extict then you are welcome to go to hell dot com. WHITE POWER WORLD WIDE.


----------



## Dot Com

http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/usarmyretired.html#vmessage46731


> Matthew
> Here is some funny pictures of the first ****** http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor/...f-obama-3.html



Let me guess, you're a conservative?


----------



## Ropey

Dot Com said:


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/usarmyretired.html#vmessage46731
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew
> Here is some funny pictures of the first ****** http://www.usmessageboard.com/humor/humor/...f-obama-3.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let me guess,* you're a conservative?
Click to expand...


Still guessing and not educating yourself with the truth?

Ask him if you want to know the truth. Oh, does it matter dot?


----------



## ScienceRocks

The left are a bunch of fascist that wish to tell people what to think and use the power of the government to force people to do what they want. You can see it with there actions right here. Maybe some of these pictures are corny and racist, but they wish to use the iron fist of the government to stop people from thinking what they wish. 

I will be honest, yes it's racist, but maybe some whites are sick and tired of having our communities destroyed in front of our faces. Maybe we're sick and tired of being called racist for expressing our selfs...You leftist like to talk about how you like to express your selfs and how you like to be different. My mom is a fucking leftist and has tons of idiots around her I grown up with. 

Maybe I'm sick and tired of seeing my community destroyed by the third world.


----------



## ScienceRocks

rdean said:


> I don't understand the faux "outrage".  The Republican Party is 90% white and a quarter of those believe Obama is the "anti Christ".  It's not a stretch to suppose 60 or 70% are racists and hate Obama simply because he's black.  After all, Obama hasn't done anything radical.
> 
> Unless health care for American is radical.
> 
> Killing Bin Laden was radical.
> 
> Putting Americans to work is radical.
> 
> Building America's infrastructure is radical.
> 
> Coming from a political party that shout's "Let him die", applauds executions, is anti gay and anti women's rights and believe science is a "faith", those would certainly seem radical.  I suspect the majority of Americans are finally seeing it is "they" who are "radical".




Well, you think whites shouldn't use our population(what is left of our majority) to control our own fucking nation? While you support blacks, Mexicans and everyone else using there populations to vote DEMOCRAT. You're the one trying to GENOCIDE THE WHITE POPULATION OF THIS COUNTRY, which was near 90 percent WHITE straight up to 1972. YOU'RE the one trying to destroy the former white culture of this country and are bluntly working to flood it with the third world that has shown to have far lower iq's and far higher crime rates. Maybe you're the traitor???? Ever thought of that?. Yes, the Republican party is largely white, but maybe some of us whites haven't been brain washed into wiping our self out. Your programs from first grade into college hasn't been able to completely wipe out something that is genetic...

Maybe some whites see that letting in a third world people have a effect on our communities. Maybe some of us don't like it. Ever wonder why there are so many whites making white flight, but not saying anything??? Well, maybe we don't wish to raise our children in the country that you're building for us. 

You call me evil? While you work to force whites to destroy them self's and use the government to flood there first world nation with the third world.  You use the words like racist to force anyone that would stand up against your white genocidal ways to back down.... You're a blood thirsty piece of shit. 


I have nothing against jobs, infrastructure, but do believe that destroying ones nation is nothing short of treason. Seriously is that the America that you wish to live in???


----------



## ScienceRocks

Dot Com said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> your custom straight jacket is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you of a like-mind of matthew?:
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/usarmyretired.html#vmessage46730
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew
> Like me...We're both white nationalist. We are fighting for the future of our race...We have a right to survive. If you think whites should go extict then you are welcome to go to hell dot com. WHITE POWER WORLD WIDE.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


In what's wrong with someone standing up for there people? Blacks are cheered on to do it every day..In the schools, media, society...Coming from someone that wishes to flood our nation with the third world. It surely as hell doesn't surprise me that you have a double standard towards whites. 

Onto another post below...Well, if you don't went to conserve ones own culture and people then what the fuck are you conserving? Did that go over the retards head?

YES I"M FIGHTING TO CONSERVE AMERICA"S WHITE CULTURE AND HERITAGE. Yes, I'm against immigration from the third world because I wish this country to remain number one with low crime, so I and my family can walk down the street at night. You leftist marxist are fucking trash.


----------



## jillian

namvet said:


> a pal of mine emailed me the pic. he's black and served with me in Nam. so he's a racist idiot ??? hmmm???



yep... your stormfront buds are racist scum just like you, pretend vet.


----------



## yidnar




----------



## Dot Com

You're going to get more red badges of courage you keep that up yiddie.


----------



## yidnar

Liability said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hitler comparisons are beyond ignorant.  But they are not on the same par in terms of venality and stupidity as the racist images of President Obama.  Those attacks on him are not based on political disagreement.  They are based on the fact that the man is black.
> 
> Pathetically stupid shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but the Hitler comparison is every bit as bad to some as the stereotypical pictures of Obama are. Hell, the man in your avatar was a pioneer in the field of non PC comedy, and was a true loss. And considering who the contributors to the thread are even a fairly new member such as my self knows what there getting into when we click on it. Sure, some are in bad taste, but some are funny as hell. As for them not being based on political disagreement, that is a razor thin line thees days. Lots of hateful shit is said on thees boards daily for no other reason then being a lib or con, gay or straight or what ever. I dont disrespect how you feel about it though, and see your point of view, it just is not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belushi (God rest his comedic soul) was a drug-addled liberal comedian.  He did engage in non-PC humor for which I remain grateful and amused to this day.  But he never (at least in his body of work) compared an American politician to Hitler.  Nor did he use racist imagery to get a cheap laugh.  Nor would it be fair to accuse him of having been a bigot.
> 
> This Board has more than plenty of its share of racists.  And a lib racist is no better than a conservative racist.  A black racist is no less stupid than a white racist or some La Raza hispanic racist.
Click to expand...

so you are saying Chris Rock,Dave Chapell, and Richard Pryor  are racist ???


----------



## yidnar

earlycuyler said:


> The only reason people are upset is because its Obama, and that's about all. Its sad really. Especially since in one thread, I read a while back when I lurked here some one posted an article about a group of black guys beating up a white guy. The Skin Heads were mentioned, as a group of whites who did the same thing. There was a member who implied this was not the case, yet got pissey when the evidence was posted. Jillian, Sallow, I respect your post here on the issue (if it matters) because as far as I have seen you have consistently called members out on what you perceive as racism. But some of the other appalled by this thread will say some crazy shit about Mexicans, Muslims, and Mormons, or stick up for the cowards who come right to the edge, but in the interest of preserving there rep, they dont come right out and say it. Sure, a racist is not cool, but a coward, or a person who is selectively offended in the interest of getting little stars by there user name is far worse.


I don't like black people ....


----------



## yidnar

Dot Com said:


> You're going to get more red badges of courage you keep that up yiddie.


----------



## Mr. H.

Speaking of Chappelle...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBcpDWpX_4M]Obama Does Chappelle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## midcan5

"The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter." Winston Churchill

With election rhetoric in full swing....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE]Americans are NOT stupid - WITH SUBTITLES - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27f0IimLQpU]Americans are NOT stupid - Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]

CNN: How Stupid Are Americans? - YouTube

Why People Hate The USA - YouTube


----------



## earlycuyler

yidnar said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason people are upset is because its Obama, and that's about all. Its sad really. Especially since in one thread, I read a while back when I lurked here some one posted an article about a group of black guys beating up a white guy. The Skin Heads were mentioned, as a group of whites who did the same thing. There was a member who implied this was not the case, yet got pissey when the evidence was posted. Jillian, Sallow, I respect your post here on the issue (if it matters) because as far as I have seen you have consistently called members out on what you perceive as racism. But some of the other appalled by this thread will say some crazy shit about Mexicans, Muslims, and Mormons, or stick up for the cowards who come right to the edge, but in the interest of preserving there rep, they dont come right out and say it. Sure, a racist is not cool, but a coward, or a person who is selectively offended in the interest of getting little stars by there user name is far worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like black people ....
Click to expand...


Its a free country Yidnar, and I doubt I can convince you to believe otherwise, but at least there is no question where you stand. Even if its in the wrong spot.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## yidnar

earlycuyler said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew's images aren't funny.  They're just racist shit.
> 
> Not funny and not clever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least they are not like the cowards who go right to the edge, but not quite over so they can be appalled when pictures like thees are posted. Sure, some of the pictures are in bad taste but none are any worse then Clinton in a Nazi uniform, or some of the other garbage on the internet, though, a couple were tasteless, none were that bad. I do think the one showing the boobs will get some one in trouble though. You cant take the message board crap to serious.
Click to expand...

naked Africans are shown in national geographic and other mags that do stories on the animal kingdom !!


----------



## yidnar

earlycuyler said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason people are upset is because its Obama, and that's about all. Its sad really. Especially since in one thread, I read a while back when I lurked here some one posted an article about a group of black guys beating up a white guy. The Skin Heads were mentioned, as a group of whites who did the same thing. There was a member who implied this was not the case, yet got pissey when the evidence was posted. Jillian, Sallow, I respect your post here on the issue (if it matters) because as far as I have seen you have consistently called members out on what you perceive as racism. But some of the other appalled by this thread will say some crazy shit about Mexicans, Muslims, and Mormons, or stick up for the cowards who come right to the edge, but in the interest of preserving there rep, they dont come right out and say it. Sure, a racist is not cool, but a coward, or a person who is selectively offended in the interest of getting little stars by there user name is far worse.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like black people ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its a free country Yidnar, and I doubt I can convince you to believe otherwise, but at least there is no question where you stand. Even if its in the wrong spot.
Click to expand...

I like Jews,Hispanics,Asians,and Native Americans .....but black society as a whole  is a drain on civilization !!


----------

